# My smallest bottle yet! Kidney-Liver Pills



## Hallibag (Mar 30, 2018)

Found earlier today, a tiny sample bottle of Dr. Chase Kidney Liver Pills. I don't believe the bottle has ever been opened, as the cork is intact and there are two quack medicine pills inside. The label reads "Sample / Dr. Chase / Kidney-Liver / Pills / One Pill a Dose".

When would this date to, 1910-ish?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 31, 2018)

That's one I don't have in my "Free Sample" collection. It has been opened at one time because there are only two pills left. Is it Canadian? It probably dates to the first quarter if the 20th century.
Jim S


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 31, 2018)

I wonder if the label can be cleaned with baking soda paste...


----------



## Hallibag (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't realize that there would have been three pills, originally, and yes, I do believe it's Canadian as it was found here in Ontario. As for the label, I'll carefully try the baking soda paste suggestion. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 4, 2018)

Hallibag said:


> Thanks for the replies. I didn't realize that there would have been three pills, originally, and yes, I do believe it's Canadian as it was found here in Ontario. As for the label, I'll carefully try the baking soda paste suggestion. Will let you know how it goes!


Actually I believe there were originally 4 pills due to the spacing. But, what does it really matter.
Jim S


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 4, 2018)

I wonder if that's the same Dr. Chase as the embossed Canadian patent med "Dr. Chase's Syrup Linseed & Turpentine" that I've got.  It quite likely is.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 5, 2018)

To start, try the paste in only one tiny unseen spot for now-- in case the label doesn't like it. I've had mixed results.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 11, 2018)

Hallibag said:


> Found earlier today, a tiny sample bottle of Dr. Chase Kidney Liver Pills. I don't believe the bottle has ever been opened, as the cork is intact and there are two quack medicine pills inside. The label reads "Sample / Dr. Chase / Kidney-Liver / Pills / One Pill a Dose".
> 
> When would this date to, 1910-ish?
> 
> View attachment 182182 View attachment 182183 View attachment 182184 View attachment 182185 View attachment 182186


That's cool love my smalls I have bottles or square bottom test tubes or lab tubes they look just like that they date about 1890 never seen one of those better keep that I have alot Oklahoma finds Dr ....cure all's bottles they usually date to the traveling salesman days of the old west they are pretty rare alot stomach cures liver I think I have one it's solid black spooky looking bottle

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

